# HOWTO: Silent Fanless FreeBSD Server - Redundant Backup



## vermaden (Apr 3, 2019)

I would like to share an article about Fanless FreeBSD Server.

*Silent Fanless FreeBSD Server - Redundant Backup*








						Silent Fanless FreeBSD Server – Redundant Backup
					

I brought up this topic in the past. It was in the form of more theoretical Silent Fanless FreeBSD Desktop/Server post and more hands-on Silent Fanless FreeBSD Server – DIY Backup article. On…




					vermaden.wordpress.com
				




#verblog #cloud #freebsd #freenas #hardware #storage #zfs #nas #backup


----------

